# Good Eyeglasses Spectacle Shop Between Tollygunge And Garia



## Revolution (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi,
Guys please please suggest me a good shop for spectacle.
Suggest me a shop which not gonna over charge.
Budget low as 1K.
There are many shop like GKB Optical,Himalaya,Optical Place,Titane Eye+ etc.
Are they really good for low budget glasses ?
I'm LF a shop near N S C Bose Road.
Please suggest!
Thanks!


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't think you can get good budget frames in those shops you mentioned [Titan Eye+, Carl Zeiss ,etc].They do say that they have frames starting at 499 or 599 , but believe me they are not worth it.
Try some local shops for frames.

However what kinda glasses you want and what sort of frame design ??? 

If you are a hardcore computer user go for Tinted-Coated glasses from Crizal. They will cost around 1500-1800Rs a pair.[They last quite long and have really good vision , currently using them].

Normal frame should cost you around 500-600 Rs depending upon quality. [In local shops].

IMHO , if you are running low on budget try spending money more on quality lenses rather than frames. Regular lenses are bad for eyes.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for ur reply! 

Actually I don't use glass while computing or in home cos its only 2-3ft from my eye.
Ony while watching TV which is very rare.
I have near -1 both eyes.
Mainly use glasses at outdoor.
I would like a glass which can protect from sun light,dust.
I ware glass when I'm not in home(while travel or at work)
I do work in industrial area(lots of dust).
Use my spectacle at a stretch of 12(from when I out from home to come home from work)
Can spend 1.5K if worth.
BTW,is photochromatic and fibre glass very expensive than normal ?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 9, 2012)

Went to Himalaya Optical opposite Malancha Cinema.
I asked them for cheapest.
They quoted following:
1.metal frame(half rim)+photochromatic glass @1K(including eye testing)
2.fibre frame(full rim)+photochromatic glass @1.5K(including eye testing)

These were not from any popular brand.
Could not find any logo on frames.
When I asked for fibre glass instead of regular glass they told that those started from 4K.
When I checked gkb optical web site and their FB page and saw cheapest one start from Rs.500/-(frame+glass).
But,did not go at any gkb store yet.
Only from Vision brand is cheap but never heard about it and don't how is the quality of the glass.

VISION VISION-10 RED EYEGLASSES - SPECTACLE FRAMES Shopping Online at Best prices
VISION M-5 EYEGLASSES - SPECTACLE FRAMES Shopping Online at Best prices


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 9, 2012)

Glasses are cheaper than Fibre.
They have their own advantages .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2012)

i have a different issue with normal/usual lenses.they attract smudge/dust which i expect but cleaning them is what makes this painful.i have tried a range of materials ranging from handkerchief to tissue paper but nothing gives that same clear surface like when they were brand new.is there any solution for this(some expensive type lenses perhaps)?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 9, 2012)

Yea,its true cheap glass attract smudge/dust.
And glass become little hazy now not clear like when it was new.
I have cheap Glass which is not branded one and it was cost about near Rs.400/- 3 yeas ago.
This time I don't to make mistake and wanna buy a better one.
But,still my budget is low for a really good glass.




Rishi. said:


> Glasses are cheaper than Fibre.
> They have their own advantages .


Fibre really worth compare to Glass ?
Fibre at least 4K compare to Glass @ only Rs.500.
Is Fibre really expensive or I was quoted high ?


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 9, 2012)

Quoted High for sure.
A Good quality photochromatic one comes well under 2000 RS. See if you can get Crizal lenses in that range. A normal Indian brand like suprol which comes with an year warranty might cost around 1100 RS , with all the features you want.

I dont prefer glass ones since I feel they are heavy like hell.Ad catch lots of effective smudges ad dust.

BT did you asked about the brand for the 4k lenses ???

Quality lenses are scratch resistant , glare free , and extra light with extra clear vision.


----------



## tkin (Dec 10, 2012)

I live in Naktala, I make my glasses from a shop exact opp of Naktala post office, local frames and Crizal fibers, cost about 1.5-2k, good quality and durability, there's a titan eyecare at Bunty(beside titan world, beside the bunty petrol pump), also a new shop opened in bansdroni beside Arambagh shop(opp of 205 bus stand), never tried them though.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for ur replies guys!





tkin said:


> I live in Naktala, I make my glasses from a shop exact opp of Naktala post office, local frames and Crizal fibers, cost about 1.5-2k, good quality and durability, there's a titan eyecare at Bunty(beside titan world, beside the bunty petrol pump), also a new shop opened in bansdroni beside Arambagh shop(opp of 205 bus stand), never tried them though.


Do u mean Optical Palace at Bansdroni or the Nayan Many Optical(forgot exact name) beside the metro station gali ?





Rishi. said:


> Quoted High for sure.
> A Good quality photochromatic one comes well under 2000 RS. See if you can get Crizal lenses in that range. A normal Indian brand like suprol which comes with an year warranty might cost around 1100 RS , with all the features you want.
> 
> I dont prefer glass ones since I feel they are heavy like hell.Ad catch lots of effective smudges ad dust.
> ...


Sorry,my fault I did not ask for the Fibre brand.
From both of ur replies I think a Good quality photochromatic Crizal Fibe lenses with simple frame may be under 2K.
But,have to decide the right shop first.
BTW,we can see the frame and check it at optic shops but but the problem I don't know which lenses gonna be with them.
No way to chose or check for lenses by myself.
Only way is to believe shop keeper's words.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 10, 2012)

The warranty card.^


----------



## Revolution (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh,I did not know.
They will give warranty card.
Is the warranty applicable only for branded frame and lenses like Crizal or for even for local.
I only made glasses two times from two different shops when I was in Howrah.
I don't have good experience.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 2, 2013)

Different experience from local(at Bansdroni) shop.

Local Glass Lens@300+
Local Fibre Lens@1300+
Local Frame @300+
Eye Testing@150
Crizal Glass Lens@2600+
Crizal Anti Glare Fibre Lens@5500+

Got biggest surprise when asked about Branded Lens warranty.
Shopkeeper told there is no such thing.
I told these are branded then shopkeeper said that the branded company spread rumors,reality is different and we don't provide warranty card or such thing.
My search is not over yet I guess.
I think I have to try few more shops before take my final decision.


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Different experience from local(at Bansdroni) shop.
> 
> Local Glass Lens@300+
> Local Fibre Lens@1300+
> ...


I am making new glasses as well, 2.2k asked for Crizal A2 lens, so 4k is the appx cost for the set, will make locally.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats & thanks for ur reply bro!

Crizal A2 lens made of glass or fibre ?
Total 4k then ur frame must be costly and may be branded too ?
U order ur glasses from the shop opposite Naktala PO(u mentioned earlier ) ?
Please inform the feature and quality when u get yr new glass.
BTW,do u getting any warranty card or authentication proof for that lens ?
I'm gonna check the shop at Naktala too when get time.
Worst thing is my budget is very low.


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Congrats & thanks for ur reply bro!
> 
> Crizal A2 lens made of glass or fibre ?
> Total 4k then ur frame must be costly and may be branded too ?
> ...


Most probably fiber, and yes, buying from the shop opp naktala PO, and yes, the frame is a bit costly.

No card but as per authentication goes, if you blow on a Crizal glass, condensation forms and the crizal etching can be seen.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 3, 2013)

If Crizal A2  Fibre @2.2K then its good price I guess.
Can u ask them price of Transition Photochromatic Lens & the Crizal Glass Lens for me please ?
I don't need costly frame.
Max I can spent 1.5K(Lens+Frame+Eye Testing).
Don't think even cheapest Fibre Lens will come under my budget.
If cheapest Crizal Lens not under my budget then I have to go with local ones without any choice.
Still local lens and good and bad quality too I guess.
And quality and price depend on shop too.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 9, 2013)

Found few more shop at N S C Bose Road while I was in the bus.
New Crystal Eye Care
Nu Vision
Eye Zone


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Found few more shop at N S C Bose Road while I was in the bus.
> New Crystal Eye Care
> Nu Vision
> Eye Zone


Nu Vision is a thief, stay away, New Crystal Eye Care is the shop I was talking about, never went to Eye Zone.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 9, 2013)

Bro,u got ur new glasses that u have ordered ?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 24, 2013)

Got my new spectacle.
*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Private/GlassPGE_zpsf92ba6c2.jpg


The lens made of glass and photochromatic too.
Only the lens costs Rs.500/- and frame is extra.
Shop kepper told this is P.G.E. lens but I never heard about it.


@tkin
Thanks bro for ur suggestion.
Now I'm  looking for a good photo shop.
If u don'y mint u can suggest me too. 
BTW,do u get ur new glass ?
When I asked the shopkeeper about Crizal A2 he said the new Crizal lens called Crizal Forte and it is coated with UV protection from both sides.
Price 3K approximate(with frame) but not photochromatic.
With photochromatic coat it will cost at lea


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Got my new spectacle.
> *i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Private/GlassPGE_zpsf92ba6c2.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Lets rename this thread, "Digit guide to tollygunje/garia"  

Nope, I haven't had the time to visit the shop for a long time now, as I am tied up in lots of prep for my upcoming shift, I will probably make the trip sometimes this week and get my glasses.

Now photo shop, do you mean a studio? If so then the studio I currently use is called 'New Calcutta Portrait,' its near bunty, opp of the naktala-dakshineshwar bus stand, go there and ask anyone where 'New Calcutta Portrait' is, I had been using them for a long time now and they are very good, I primarily use them because they provide good quality digital copies of pics on my pen drive, apart from them another good studio is called 'Amarketan', its in netaji nagar, just go along the road(towards netaji nagar from the crossing), and its on your right, its one of the oldest studios in this region(very very old), ask anyone there the name for the location of the shop, afaik its near canara bank(not sure), they took very good photographs, I ditched them because they were too far from my house and the other studio had opened near my house.


PS: You came very close to my house, I live after a few houses along the lane adjacent to the shop from which you got your glasses


----------



## Revolution (Jan 24, 2013)

Yea,I mean studio.
Sorry for my poor English.
Thanks for ur suggestion!
I will will try those studio soon or later.
Hope I will find best things about my local area trough.
Every time I need any help related to my local area I will make another thread named "Digit Guide to Tollygunje/Garia". 




tkin said:


> PS: You came very close to my house, I live after a few houses along the lane adjacent to the shop from which you got your glasses



Oh,that was too close.
U should have told me before.
But no problem cos I become vegabond now. 
Running here and there to find an new job.
Next time just tell me. 
And god luck for ur upcoming shift.


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Yea,I mean studio.
> Sorry for my poor English.
> Thanks for ur suggestion!
> I will will try those studio soon or later.
> ...


Do't worry, have faith and you'll get a job soon 

And I had been living here all my life, you need any help about finding anything let me know.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks!
And next time don't forgot to tell me when I'm near at ur home and u in home too.


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Thanks!
> And next time don't forgot to tell me when I'm near at ur home and u in home too.


If I am online here I am at home


----------



## Revolution (Jan 25, 2013)

I can catch u if u want. 
I just need permission from u.


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Revolution said:


> I can catch u if u want.
> I just need permission from u.


Any time 

Although I don't have any GPU, so no gaming 

Also my room's a mess


----------



## Revolution (Jan 25, 2013)

R u serious ?
Garia/Tollygunge Digit meet ? 
Lol!
Only problem is I can recognize u but how can u know its the old nub Digit member Revolution or a fraud ?


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Revolution said:


> R u serious ?
> Garia/Tollygunge Digit meet ?
> Lol!
> Only problem is I can recognize u but how can u know its the old nub Digit member Revolution or a fraud ?


Well, there's nothing to steal in my house, unless you plan to murder me of course


----------



## Revolution (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank God I did not make my eye glasses from fraud Optical Palace(Bansdroni).
Optical Palace(Bansdroni) totally fcking fraud.
I went today to check price cos of curiosity(some one said they making glasses @200/- )
First the black four eyes fcking sales guy is totally.
He don't know how to treat a customer.
I asked what the starting price(photochromatic).
He said we can't tell anything without checking ur eyes.
I told my prescription.
He suddenly change the attitude and told be with bold voice that he can't tell anything.
I asked why ?
He replied that I have check from their shop only.
After some cross words he said min price for glass lens Rs.1300/ and frames Rs.500/-.
Then I told ur ppl put adds on ur website that glass lens and frames start from 99 and 90 respectively.
Sales guy totally deny.
And told me with rude voice we are branded shop not selling fake things.
Thanks to tkin.
Just stay away from *Fking Fraud Cheater Optical Palace(Bansdroni)*.


----------

